# Rekeyable locksets



## JSC (Jul 10, 2008)

I have few rentals, and naturally every time a tenant moves there is a re-key expense.

I noticed that both Kwikset (Smartkey) and Schlage (SecureKey) now have lockset models that can be re-keyed in place without removing the existing locks. Of course, both brands state they are the best design by far.

Has anyone here got experience/opinions about these new locks?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've installed about thirty of the Kwikset Smart key locksets for family, friends etc. Really easy to re-key and appear to be very durable.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Weiser locks do the same thing and have a lifetime warranty. So when a deadbeat tenant breaks the doorknob you don't have to pay to replace it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I put those kwikset key locks in our house. they work pretty well. just be careful though as i looked my self out the house. Put a new key in the lock and tried to re key it and one side worked so i went outside to do the other side and shut the door behind me and the lock messed up and wouldnt let me use the old key or new key :blink::furious:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I've installed about thirty of the Kwikset Smart key locksets for family, friends etc. Really easy to re-key and appear to be very durable.





> Weiser locks do the same thing and have a lifetime warranty.


If I recall correctly they are the same frigging lock. Black and Decker owns Baldwin, Weiser and Kwikset. For the money they are a good re-keyable lock. There are lots of re-keyable locks out there but they can get pricey.

I have the Smartlock as well but with the RF daughter board installed so I can operate my lock remotely and have it relay information to me (email/text/twitter) when someone else unlocks it.


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

FYI I can get in any of the named rekeyable locks in less than 30 seconds (most 10 seconds with the pick) and for security I wouldn't put them on my house. :whistling
Buy new Shlages they stink for us that rekey homes...


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Is that a big difference from non rekeyable locks? Once I locked myself out the locksmith picked the lock in under 30 seconds as well.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I have yet to see a household lock that couldn't be picked - locks are simply meant to keep the honest people honest

Back on topic - I have only used the Kwikset ones & they are pretty nice, and it gives the customers a little piece of mind that none of your subs or yourself will be popping in later after a remodel or new house has been completed. The other nice thing is that you need only one key for all the locks, without hiring a locksmith (or cussing as you drop the tumbler, you just got set)


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

What do you mean about Schlage? Is the re-keyable lock no good?
Steve



FremontREO said:


> FYI I can get in any of the named rekeyable locks in less than 30 seconds (most 10 seconds with the pick) and for security I wouldn't put them on my house. :whistling
> Buy new Shlages they stink for us that rekey homes...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> FYI I can get in any of the named rekeyable locks in less than 30 seconds (most 10 seconds with the pick) and for security I wouldn't put them on my house. :whistling
> Buy new Shlages they stink for us that rekey homes...


FYI my boot can kick in most crappy pine door frames in less than 30 seconds.



> I have yet to see a household lock that couldn't be picked - locks are simply meant to keep the honest people honest


Absolutly, locks only keep honest people out. Alarms are there to alert you after all your stuff has been stolen and insurance it there to replace it and make you pay for it for the rest of your life in rate hikes.

Its just how the world works!


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

:clap: yeah those boots work too or a good old hip plant....
From what I experience the rekeyables are easier to get into with a pickset. Shlages are a pain and can take long enough to pick that someone may be alerted if someone is breaking in. 
Everyones comments are correct. If someone wants in then they will get in. But for a customer I would do as SLStech said--its a piece of mind thing for the homeowner.


----------

